# Walking sticks for my son and daughter in law



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Made these two walking sticks for my son and daughter in law I even took my dremel and cut their names in them the bigger is for my son it's made from hornbeam my daughter in laws is made from sweet gum.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

They look good Randy!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonderful gifts Randy. They will enjoy them.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good looking work Randy! That hornbeam is some beautiful looking wood!


----------

